# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  gratis paranormaal genezer

## treet

Wilt u een healing, genezing, ontvangen en heeft u een ziekte of kwaal probeer het eens. U hoeft geen afspraak te maken want het wordt op afstand gegeven. Vanwege veel positieve reacties van anderen die zeggen dat de klachten minder worden is de kans groot dat u ook wat merkt. Meld u aan.

----------


## Flogiston

Is dit een promotiecampagne? Heb je klanten nodig?

Ik vraag dit omdat het me opvalt dat je je vandaag hier hebt aangemeld, en dat je op maar liefst DRIE verschillende plekken een nieuwe draad hebt gestart met telkens exact dezelfde reclametekst. Drie keer dit bericht, dat is alles wat ik hier van je zie. Je hebt je kennelijk speciaal voor dit doel hier aangemeld.

Ik hoop dat je hier in de toekomst ook zinnige bijdragen kunt plaatsen, of anders dat je ervoor kiest om weg te blijven. Zo niet, dan riekt dit naar spammen. En dat zou zonde zijn van dit mooie forum.

----------

